# DashCam Recommendations?



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone use or have used a dashcam they can recommend?
If so what are the specs (ie resolution, storage medium etc) and price.

Watching a lot of videos on YouTube have made me think I need one just in case


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i just have a contour helmet cam mounted in the windsheild, done well so far... havnt needed it for any crashes thankfully


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a Drift 720 HD but have only used it little with my windshield mount. My brother has the same camera and uses it all the time with his Piaggio motor scooter (3 wheeler) and his van. He has done many videos with and it is great.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I use one of the following:

GoPro Hero (the 1st one, non HD)
Canon PowerShot A630
Samsung Galaxy S3 - with Torque Track Recorder

I have suction cup mounts for all three of them, so I can use whatever is handy at the time.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

Here is my setup:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...dash-cam-today-cleanly-no-dangling-wires.html


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

cool thanks guys 
i have to wait til i have more money but i wanted to make my decision so i can buy it right away


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

On a whim, I picked up a dash cam over the weekend at a gun show of all places.

A Carcam K2000 for $48.

It is not a high tech one, hence the price. It claims 1080P resolution, among other things, but it is probably really only 720P. License plates may not be readable unless they are fairly close. The onscreen display came defaulted in Chinese, so it took me a few minutes to figure out how to switch it to English. The "instruction" booklet is very basic. 

I am still in the testing phase. I had trouble with the SanDisk 32 GB micro SD card I originally bought (a size listed as compatible) until I did some research and discovered that A) this model does not like anything bigger than a 16 GB card, and B) I read a comment where the user stated this Dashcam does not like SanDisk cards. The first SanDisk 8 GB micro SD card I used got filled up and it stopped recording even though it is supposed to loop through and erase the oldest recordings, so if I continue to have trouble, I will try a Kingston brand SD card (with which the user had no problems). Otherwise, I will just switch between the two 8 GB cards I purchased, and delete the content on the filled up one when no longer needed, to use as the spare. *EDIT: After double checking the settings and making one change, the 8 GB Sandisk card is now doing loop recording properly.*

Night vision is useless, except when there is something to be seen in the headlights, whether a sign or car tail lights. The built in double LED light is useless as it will only glare off the inside of the windshield, so I turned it off.

Note: The are a lot of bad reviews out there for this dashcam which most likely can be attributed to the counterfeit units out there. The real Carcam K2000 dashcam may be difficult to find, so be careful. Read the review below on how to spot the fakes.

Carcam K2000 | Dash Cam Talk

For reviews of other options, check their main page. http://dashcamtalk.com/

Overall, I am pleased with my purchase so far. For what I paid it is a good entry level dashcam. It is very small, about the size of a compact digital pocket camera. I ended up with the DV Turnkey model, based on the firmware version.


----------

